# Celexa. Any positive results on IBS pain? How long to wait fro any result?



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

HiIt's a long time I haven't posted on any sub-forum here. This is my first post in this one.I went to my GP a couple weeks before.He puts me on Celexa, 20mg a day to increase my tolerance to pain (it is suppose to increase the level between sensation and pain). Celexa can be taken at night or in the morning.The first day I took 20mg at night.When I awaken It was a nightmare. Tired like it was not possible, feeling really bad like the sky was falling on me. Pain in my stomach (cramps). Dizzy and more.I stopped.Then after a discussion with my wife, I restarted in the morning with the first dose being 10mg.Then I am since then on 20mg a day, each morning (4 days now).It seems that my stomach is hurting (spasms) more. Every morning I awake with cramps in my stomach and very tired. I'm non functional. It takes me at least 2 hours and a lot from my mind to do something. I feel tired, my eyes looks like I didn't slept for long. My hands are trembling a lot (I usually have some hand tremors already), I sweet, loss of appetite. I really don't feel well.Question: Have anyone here being on Celexa for long?If yes, does your stomach troubles (IBS pain) have improved after some time.I have notice that it looks like a sort of anxiety is created by that drug. Am I true?Thank you


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Bernard,I have been on Celexa since January, but am taking it for depression, not IBS. My doctor started me on 10mg for two weeks and then I went up to 20mg. I did have a bit of nausea and stomach contractions, sweating, tiredness and jittery feelings in my legs. I also took a sleep med while I was adjusting to the Celexa to counteract the insomnia it can cause. All of the side effects were mild for me, I think because the gradual dosing allowed my body to adjust to it. You might try going back down to 10mg for a couple weeks. The physiological reactions to the drug can feel a bit like anxiety, but once those subside you will probably feel fine. If not, then there are other similar drugs you can try which you might tolerate better. Celexa is generally known for causing fewer side effects, but individual reactions vary.It took two weeks on the 20mg dose before the good effects kicked in; that was pretty fast I think. It might take as much as 4-6 weeks.For the first couple months I thought it was also helping the IBS a little (my main problems are diarrhea and gas/bloating, not so much pain), but that faded. I hope it helps you with your pain. Good luck!


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Thank you Gazgirl for your response.It's now 2 weeks i'm on Celexa 20mg a day. After the initial 4 days, i'm now fine. The only draw back i can see is that i'm a bit sleepy, particularly around the end the afternoon. Then, around 9/10 o'clock i'm fine. I'm sleeping longer. I can be awaken by 6 to go to the toilet, back to bed and sleep again until 9, 9:30 (i'm presently staying at home). It's a bit difficult to get up (i have really to say to myself "i have to get up"), but once up, it's ok. I use Celexa in the morning.So far, i don't really see effect on the pain. I'm so use to feel that pain (not big) as soon as i awake that is difficult to tell if there is a difference until now. May i have to wait more weeks.Any other have some experiences with Celexa?------- bye


----------



## JDA (Feb 6, 2002)

Bernard, I'm up to 30mgs a day. I take at night. My main symptom is tiredness all the time...not real bad but it's there. I worked my way up from 10mgs and have been taking about 1 month. It started helping, then stopped and now seems to work okay. Only time will tell however. I'm back at the doctors in two weeks, and if it goes bad again I'll try something new.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think Forest is abandonig celexa with the release of lexapro next week and I'm hoping lexapro works for IBS-C.tom


----------



## Beckster (Sep 9, 2002)

I've been taking 60mg of Celexa for about 2 1/2 years to help with depression/anxiety. I was only recently diagnosed with IBS, but feel that I have had it for several years. I also have endometriosis. I didn't know that Celexa could help with the pain - I guess it doesn't help for me. I do take Tylenol with Codeine a few times per month to help with the endo pain. However, I do think that my IBS is getting worse. I rarely go a week without having a "bathroom emergency."


----------

